# Gun Dog Fun Trial; Rorbert J. Lytle Chapter/RGS/4-10-10/Brown City, MI.



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Who's judging this circus....need to know who palms to grease......


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

geojasstef said:


> Who's judging this circus....need to know who palms to grease......


 I'll be your middle man just send it to me and I'll forward it to the rightful parties. :evilsmile


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

There are still plenty of openings in both divisions available.

Thanks Fritz for posting the current rules and regulations. I just down loaded my stuff off the RGS site...so...imagine my surprise when it was wrong/outdated...lol

Less than two weeks away folks...please get your registrations in to Brad. So, we can get a bird count for the event.

Thank you,

Brian Allison.


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

We still have room for a couple more dogs (in either class). Entry deadline is Wednesday!!! If you want to join in on the fun better sign up now before we're full.....


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

Pointing division is full. We have room for one more flusher. Better grab it now before it's gone......


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

We have filled up all the openings for our trial. We have quite a few new faces this year and I'm anxious to meet you all in person. I will be posting the brace times tomorrow evening. 

Brad Johnson


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

First I'd like to thank everybody who has signed up for our Fun Trial this year. That especially goes for our Grand Traverse area contingent that are making the journey down to run with us again. 

We're not going to divide the field in half like we did last year. The dogs will have access to the entire field which will be nice. We will be running the pointing division first (8am-2pm) followed by the flushing division. (2pm-4pm)

I would like to ask everybody that is scheduled after the 9am brace to arrive at least 30 minutes early. That way if we are running ahead of schedule we can keep things moving along. Also bring a chair if you'd like to sit and enjoy the day. We will have a couple canopies set up for shelter.

Here are the brace times. Hopefully the weather forecast holds out (knocks on wood). If you have any complaints please contact *Brian Allison*....not me. 

* Pointing Division*

*8:00am 
Hal Haverstick - Sam - ES/M
Duane Hadrich - Joe - ES/M

8:30am 
Jason Gill - Amber - ES/F
Hugo Listh - Fergi - GSP/F

9:00am 
Mario Tribuzio - Dewey - Brit/M
Gary Rhein - Lucy - ES/F 

9:30am 
Ty Campbell - Maggie - ES/F
Dave Munroe - Jakey Boy - ES/M

10:00am 
Mike Magnuson - Sally - GSP/F
Duane Hadrich - Owen - ES/M

10:30am 
Gary Rhein - Ginger - ES/F
Jack Dunn - Ellie - EP/F

11:00am 
Paul Fisher - Dodger - WPG/M
Marty Lockman - Nitro - ES/M

11:30am 
Jack Dunn - Spencer - GSP/M
Ty Campbell - Dakota - ES/F

Noon - Break for Lunch

12:30pm 
Jay Snyder - Kip - GSP/M
Michele MacMaster - Cruise - ES/M

1:00pm 
Paul Fisher - Rip - EP/M
Bob Zenz - Chloe - Weim/F

1:30pm 
Mike Tilley - Kaiser - GSP/M
Open

Flushing Division

2:00pm 
Fritz Heller - Bella - Lab/F
Mike Minnick - Finn - ESS/M

2:30pm 
John Tisch - Axel - Lab/M
Scott Schindler - Kzoo - ESS/F

3:00pm 
Fritz Heller - Hilde - Lab/F
Gary Metropolis - Woody - ECS/M

3:30pm 
Brian Trimmer - Brogan - ESS/M
Mike Minnick - Indy - ESS/M
*
I'm really looking forward to seeing all pups........oh and their owners too. 

Brad Johnson


----------



## Yooper Hunter (Apr 7, 2010)

Let's see. Temps in the low 60's on Saturday afternoon, field riddled with 20 pairs of boots and 20 different (primarily Setter) dog scents and 40 harvested chukkars by the time I run. Gotta love a challenge when it's presented. :help:

When the going gets tough, the tough get going. 

See y'all on Saturday -- actually looking forward to it !!

Mike


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

I figured your dog could handle it so that is why he is running last!!!


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

Yooper Hunter said:


> 40 harvested chukkars


Have you seen some of these guys shoot? Trust me there will more likely be smell of 40 live birds in that field than 40 dead ones............lol


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats not a very nice way to treat a first timer. You have us matched up with Paul Fischer & Rip whom I did a search on and found out he won Gun Dog of the year in 08. And here's what they had to say about him.


"1. Rip - English Pointer, *Paul**Fischer*

"Rip - English Pointer - is a hell of a dog, six or seven years old. Runs big, points, retrieves, honors other dogs work. Rip is generally in the money in each of the regional trials he competes in."

Is Puul an member on this site? I want to start apologizing and making excuses right now.

Bob


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

lol............luck of the draw my friend!!! Just run your own brace. He has his two birds and you have your two. 

Maybe you can talk Paul into tying Rip's front two legs together or something.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

It is a wide open course that gives good separation for the dogs. Plus it is 2 vs 2.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

shantzonpoint said:


> *Pointing Division*
> 
> *8:00am *
> *Hal Haverstick - Sam - ES/M*
> ...


At least for 20 minutes I will be in the top four........:lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

So how did the trial go today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Brian, Brad and everyone else involved, *thank you* for putting on another great trial!!


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

I think it went very well. Thanks everybody for coming out and I hope you had a great time. Mother Nature couldn't have been nicer to us. 

We had some really nice dogs out there again and it was enjoyable watching all the dogs run. We had 8 different breeds there and I think they all represented well.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Me & The Gray Dog had a Great Time! It was very well run, Great facilities & Good People. I enjoyed seeing all of the dogs run and talking with all the dedicated dog people. Thank You for putting on such a fun trial everyone!
I may become a regular


----------



## birdog12 (Feb 5, 2007)

Another terrific RGS fun trial.....awesome bird dogs and equally fine folks. Nice job to all!!!


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

OK I give up, who placed????????????


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

What a wonderful day! Brad and his team did a super job! Braces went off on time, weather was great, super Field Marshall (but my dog fell in love with his setter, Sable, and didn't want to leave the holding area:evilsmile), and lots of nice people and dogs to visit with. Laurie the lunch could not have been better!

The best new thing was that the score sheets were handed out  after the places were awarded. Now we can know what we thought was good enough - wasn't. With these scores we can now target those things that need improvement.


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

I do not have the results with me so I'm going off my memory (which isn't real good......lol). If I'm wrong I do apologize. Brian can correct me tomorrow when he has access to the internet. 

Flushing Division

1st - Brogan - ESS - Brian Trimmer
2nd - Bella - Lab - Fritz Heller
3rd - Kzoo - ESS - Scott Schindler (not sure about this one)
4th - Axel - Lab - John Tisch

Pointing Division

1st - Cruise - ES - Michele MacMaster
2nd - Jakey Boy - ES - Dave Munroe
3rd - Dodger - WPG - Paul Fisher
4th - Chloe - Weim - Bob Zenz

Congrats again to all those who placed and hopefully we'll see you again in November at the Gun Dog of the Year Trial!!!

Brad Johnson


----------



## Highflyer260 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just a note to thank all the folks at the Rob Lytle RGS Chapter for the great day yesterday. Well run, good food, good weather, good dogs, interesting people: what more could you ask for? Jakey Boy says thanks, too! It was his first ribbon!


----------



## Finders Keepers (Nov 2, 2009)

A big thank you to the Rob Lytle RGS Chapter for putting on such a fun event. It was fun to watch the dogs run and meet such a super nice group of people.

It was a privilege for me to run my dog. The flushers were an impressive group of dogs. Brogan had such a big head on the ride home (demanding to sit in the front seat and that we swing by a dairy queen). I had to remind him that we got lucky. The three labs and three other springers were all VERY good.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

shantzonpoint said:


> I do not have the results with me so I'm going off my memory (which isn't real good......lol). If I'm wrong I do apologize. Brian can correct me tomorrow when he has access to the internet.
> 
> Flushing Division
> 
> ...


You seem to have a great memory Brad. And, *great job*, *thank you* and *you saved the day* handling everything for me this year...with all I have/had going on in my personal life at the moment. Your a top notch attribution to our chapter, the event and such a great friend.

I'll just add the honorable mentions and a few comments.
* 
Flushing Division honorable mention:*

Hilde - Lab - Fritz Heller

*Pointing Dog honorable mention:*

Kaiser - GSP - Mike Tilley (Congrats, Mike...and I guess there will be no since in ordering dinner at our next meeting...since there will be plenty of *crow to eat*...lol)

I will add that we had another outstanding group of dogs this year and it was a joy getting out there to watch them run, and talking with their owners.

Also...

Thank you, Mike (michgundog) for the kind words and it's always great seeing you, and your beautiful/handsome dogs. Granted..._I now hate you_...since Lori (my wife) saw your black and white springer, Finn, and thought he was so cute and fell in love with him...and now wants one just like him...thanks...lol


Michele (English Setter Gal), first off let me say thank you for coming down to our event, *we always appreciate* *your support* and enjoy seeing your crew. And, yes...that's one reason we hand out the score sheets or make them available afterwards. Is so people can see where they were weak/strong and were they need to be make improvements. *We pride ourselves on trying to help the person at our event, know where they need to focus their efforts and training*. Our judges make all kinds of notes at the bottom of the sheet, positive and negative. 

As the person that tallied up all of the score sheets, I will add that the dog handling abilities and obedience of every dog out there was outstanding. Bird retrieval and missed birds by the shooters is what made the difference in a lot of the scores. Two thumbs up to everyone that participated!

Congratulations Dave (Highflyer260) on Jakey Boy's first ribbon. I believe, there will be plenty more in the future for him...the way he handles and performs.

Congrats to Brian (Finders keepers) and Brogan. I'm glad you had a good time at our event and you better give that Brogan a big hug...cause he competed and won against, probably, some of the best flushing gun dogs in the state. Also, my wife really enjoyed talking to your wife about dogs. It's always nice seeing more women at our events and becoming more involved with bird dogs.

Ok...I've rattled on long enough...

Now, some pictures.


*Pointing Division Placements and Judges:*

(Lt to Rt) Bob Bricker (Judge), 4th place: Bob Zenz (Chloe - Wiem), 3rd: place: Paul Fisher (Dodger- Wire Haired Griffon),Jeff Bryson (Judge), 2nd place: Dave Munroe (Jakey Boy - ES), 1st place: Michele MacMasters (Cruise -ES). 










Flushing Division:

(Lt - Rt) Bob Bricker (Judge), 4th place: John Tisch (Axel - Lab), 3rd place: Scott Schindler (Kzoo - ESS), 2nd place: Fritz Heller (Bella - Pointing Lab...just kidding...lol), 1st place: Brian Trimmer (Brogan -ESS), Jeff Bryson (Judge).










Inside the clubhouse.










Dave and Jakey Boy enjoying the sun after their run.










Fritz and Hilde getting ready to go out in the field.










Mike Tilley and his handsome boy Kaiser.










Jason Gill and his girl Amber, relaxing before their run.










Brad Johnson and Shantz (EP) walking in with the judges after their run.










We had a late entry, Elvis and his Vizsla, Rosy (I think that's was it's name?).











And, last but not least...the dog that will probably cost me more dog food before it's all said and done...Finn (ESS)! Thanks again, Mike...lol










Also...

I'd like to thank *Preston Mann*, for the use of his facility, *Farmland Pheasant Hunters Preserve* in Brown City. This will be our last event there, since Preston is retiring from the business. 

Also, I'd like to thank everyone that helped out on Saturday.

*Jeff Bryson, Bob Bricker, Mark Cyccone, Jason Gill, Duane Hadrich, Hal Haverstick, Tom VanLerberge, Jim Zimmermen, Mike Helms* (who took pictures out in the field and I hope will post a link soon), *Brad Johnson and Lori Allison (*and her sisters *Kathy and Karen* for all of the food preparation).

Again, I'd like to thank everyone that came out to support our event and congrats to the winners in each division.

Brian Allison (Sec. - Robert J. Lytle Chapter of RGS)


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Thank You to Brad, Brian, the judges and the rest of the members who worked to put on a great trial.

It is so nice to come down, see Lori, and enjoy the rest of the company and not have to work the event.

See you all the rest of the year!

I wanted to say a big congrats to Bob and his silver girl for an outstanding run, I enjoyed watching. Bob see nothing to be scared about!


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Fritz! I need to learn to have more confidence in Chloe. She seems to always pull it off, despite my lack of handling skills.
I really enjoyed watching your labs run also. They sure are quick and left no cover unturned. They were a pleasure to watch and drew quite a crowd and great comments from the gallery. 
It was a very well run, organized event Thank You for everyones efforts. It didn't go un-noticed.

Bob


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Also if you qualified and were signed up for the Traverse City Trial, please make sure you give Mark a call and let him know if you are pulling your dog.

I believe.

Paul Fischer
Mrs. McMaster
Dave Munroe
John Tisch 

all of you had money into Mark for our trial.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Good job everyone!


----------



## rector piscator (Jun 12, 2008)

This was only my second RGS Fun Hunt, and had a great time. I enjoyed meeting with other hunters through out the state. But, I especially enjoyed everone's dogs.

Thanks for a good time.

Scott Schindler


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

I posted below in another topic but I figured the link should be in this thread as well. Here are the pics that Mike Helms and Michele MacMaster took from the trial.

http://s1023.photobucket.com/albums/af354/RGSRJL/RGS RJLytle Fun Trail 100409/


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

I just about forgot.

I'd like to thank the people here that run this site, for offering the use of this forum to post our events. Without Michigan Sportsman.com support, I'd be e-mailing my fool head off.

*Thank you, Michigan Sportsman.com* and those that work behind the scenes.

Brian Allison.


----------

